# Took in homeless chihuahua have ?s



## echo (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi im new here and new to owning chihuahua/dog/pet. On the 4th of July a little dog comes walking up my driveway. My parents tried to pick her up but every time they would get close to touching her she would cower and back away. I go to pick her up and she lets me and instantly I'm in love with this dog. I have a few health questions about her though just thought I would give a little background.

I went to the vet and she wasn't chipped. I was concerned because the fur on her ears was coming off with a layer or two of dead skin. Which she said is normal with chi's. Is that true?

The reason I am sceptical is because she also told us she was spade which at the time she was swollen and then two days ago I start seeing spots on her bed and my shirts. So I don't really trust what she is saying. I actually go get her spayed tomorrow at 730 AM along with teeth cleaning. 

She licks me alot and non stop. Is that insecurity? Affection? I know licking usually is but the extent she does is a little extreme. 

She also licks the air alot. She has some bad teeth that need to get extracted but I wont be able to afford that for another two weeks. Could it be her teeth hurting her?

She also NEVER barks. And I mean NEVER. She only barked once and thats the day we found her. I put her on a leash at a friends house and went about 20-30 feets away. She barked once and just wimpered. So I picked her up and held her the rest of the time (first time parent the can't take the crying )= ) The no barking mixed with most people she cowers away from scared I have the feeling she might have been beat? Or is that normal for a small dog? All the my friends and have dogs either have pits or american bull dogs.

She is sneezes alot also. I have read about that "reverse sneezing" or somethings like that which she does do occacionally but usually they are real sneezes. He noes always seems plugged as well. Common?

All I can tell for sure is that whoever had her before either lost/abandoned a few days ago or took horrible care of her. When I gave her a bath on the 4th the water was almost black. She also had very bad dandruff and shedd alot. The color she had on (no id tag) also had mold on it. She did not have fleas though I was very suprised. Makes me think the owner just took horrible care of her because we have a ton of raccoons and cyotes around me so I don't think she would have lasted longer then a night. Also SUPER malnurited.

Food. She is picking. Very picky. Ive got her Royal Canin Chihuahua food which she will eat but I got her 4 different treats she hasnt eatin one. I read apples and carrots they like but she wouldnt eat either. What should I do after shes healthy and I start trying to train her?

Anyways I know I probably could have searched for some of these answers but I think alot of them you would have to know the circumstances. Thank you in advance. If anyone wants to see a picture of her ears let me know. I also have a couple pictures before she took a bath and after. She is almost a completely different color.


Thanks Again,
Aaron


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Bless you for taking this baby in. 

The ear crud (not a real medical term, but appropriate for what it looks like) is not normal and generally takes medication to clear up. A better diet will help this heal as well.

As you guessed, if she's in season, she's obviously not spayed. You said they were doing a teeth cleaning at the same time. It's usually only a little more for extractions. Please, please see if they can take those teeth out at the same time. Otherwise, not only is she have anesthesia twice, but you're paying for it twice. If you can get the $30-$50 to pay for the extractions at the same time as the spay, it's better for everyone. 

Yes, her mouth can be hurting her. The air licking can also be a neurological thing. It doesn't hurt anything. It's like an ingrained habit. Not something I'd worry about.

No barking is a great thing. Could be the opposite and aggrevating. lol Enjoy the quiet.

Sneezing and a stuffy nose is not normal. She could have an upper respiratory infection. I think I'd have an exam done at a different vet. Obviously some things were missed by the first one. If she's got an infection, surgery is not good at this time. A spay in season is more complicated to start with. If you add an underlying infection on top of that, you can run into issues. If her mouth is that bad and she's sneezing a lot, I'd think a course of anitbiotics would be best PRIOR to surgery. Just what would happen here. Might want to seriously think about that.

Now, being picky for treats is a normal Chi thing. LOL As much as we want to give them, it won't hurt the baby not to have treats. Make sure she's eating her food, that's most important. If you feel you "must" give her something, you can try boiled chicken (no bones or skin) or green beans. Since her teeth are bad, she probably prefers softer food. Treats are usually hard.

Good luck and let us know how it goes for you and her.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hi Aaron! Welcome to Chi Ppl 
You sound like you are doing a great job with the little wanderer. 
I have to wonder about the Vet?? anyway, I'm no expert, and maybe Lisa (who posted
before me) can answer this--but, could they think she was spayed because she has a
scar. Has she had a litter by C-Section? I don't know where you live, but her condition
makes me wonder if she ran off from a puppy mill  Most importantly, you have her now
and you are seeing to her needs. What a good person you are to take this on. Please
post some pics of her soon. You can put them on Photobucket for free and then use the
link here. As for food, mine eat Royal Canin and we aren't big on treats. 
Best Wishes with this little girl!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you for taking in and caring for this little girl 
welcome to the forum.
you've come to the right place for answers to your questions.
i think Lisa has covered them all.
i'd recommend going to another vet, though, one with more experience with small dogs.
the ear crust is not normal and i had the same thought as Therese about the C section.
don't hesitate to ask any more questions. we'll do our best to help. 
have you given this little doggie a name yet?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you so much for caring for the little girl. I'm sure she's most appreciative. I wouldn't worry about the no-barking. My Chi rarely barks usually only when she wants her Daddy or sister (other dog) to do something or play with her.

Her teeth could be bothering her and that could be why she's not eating well. Maybe you could try a quality wet food?

I would definitely look for a new vet. The ear crud could be mites- I think a vet can swab her ear and check? There's medicine that should clear it up. It could also be a form of an allergy along with the dandruff on the skin/coat. Our Shorkie had the skin dandruff and we cleared it up using a grain-free diet and only bathing her with soap-free shampoo. It worked wonders for her!

Good luck and enjoy your new pup! What's her name?

ETA: Here's a thread with some links for assistance with vet fees. 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=43109


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh the poor wee soul!
Sounds like she found you as much as you found her, so maybe it was just meant to be, bless her!
I would def go to another vet, they didnt seem to have a clue really.

Keep us posted on her progress and post pics when you can too. x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww bless you for taking her in, we need some piccys!

Your vet doesnt sound like he/she has much idea. Sounds as if she has maybe had a C section and is now in heat, dunno though. If she needs extraction of teeth, get that done at the same time as her spay.

Rocky licks quite a bit as well, maybe its just a habit. Oh and as for the barking thats a good thing lol, dont worry.

Her nose shouldn't be stuffy, I would get her to the vet to see about her nose and ears.

Any name for the wee darling?


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So good of you to take her in.Would love to see pics.
Please take her to another vet because it sounds like the first one did not do a good job.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Everyone has already said everything I was thinking, but I just wanted to say good luck getting the little one back up on her feet again, and definitely see if you can just take care of the teeth now...it will save you much $ in the long run, and will be much easier on the little dog. I wonder too if she might be a mill dog depending on where you live...get a second opinion or even take her to the humane society in your area and ask them to help with lower cost care as I totally understand $$ being tight from time to time, explain the situation and say you want to keep the pet but obv need a little help.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done. Sounds like you are on top of things !

The no barking could change when she gets comfortable in her new home.
It sounds like she's been through an ordeal, so I wouldn't be surprised or concerned about this or the timidness. Chances are in a few weeks or month in her new home her full personality will come through

(Joie was timid as a mouse when I brought him home - he is in reality a 
LION in Chi body - he needed time to feel safe and settled)

If she's spotting, she could well be in heat and never have been fixed.
That's that best case actually, but you'll find out soon enough on that.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! 

And I am happy for both you and the little chi, now she will get the love and affection she deserves. :love7:

Pics please!


----------



## echo (Jul 14, 2010)

Well crap I wish I would have read this before I took her in to get spayed this morning. Im sure she will be fine. We have antibiotics to give her so hopefully that will clear her up. Im supposed to get a call at 1 (pacific) on when I can come pick her up. I live in Tacoma, WA I'm not sure if they have any of those puppy mills around here. Not 100% sure what those are but they dont see very nice. Sadly she is only getting spayed and teeth cleaned this visit. After she heals up I will be taking her to a different vet for another check up. Then get the extractions if she needs them. 

The Reason I asked about treats is when I start training her (luckly already house broken) I want to be able to reward her somehow. 

The vet is not the person duing the spaying so I am happy about that. Maybe they will find that she has had a c section before. 

I will post pictures of her this afternoon I am at work at the moment and don't have any pictures on this computer. Thank You everyone who responded I have learned alot.



*edit* Forgot to put her name Ive been thinking Lola or Lolita. Can't decide, Like one more then the other?


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I like Lolita.And she should be fine.Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the group... Sounds as if this little girl came to the right house for her new home...
If the vet isn't doing the spay surgery, who is? Please post after the procedure and let us know how she is doing.. I, too, am concerned about spaying while in season, as it is more difficult when her organs are swollen from the heat cycle. I will be sending up prayers for her.. You have done a wonderful thing in giving this baby a home and family, and I thank you for your kind heart..
Would love to see pics of her when you are able to post them.. I also like the name Lolita..
Deb


----------



## echo (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got my girl back from the vet. Some good news (although still going to get a second opinion) They said when cleaning her teeth the tooth that they needed to extract just fell out while cleaning them. So hopefully her mouth wont be bothering her anymore. Its sad that she was being taken care of that poorly before but im just happy she doesnt (probably) have to go under again.

Here are a few pics I just put the link to them because they are kind of big pictures and didnt want to force people to load them if they are in the topic. Thanks again for all the advice. She doesnt wear that collar she is wearing in those pics anymore I got her a harness. Have her in that collar now because i didnt want it to possibly bother her stomach. Does anyone know what type of chihuahua she is? Pure breed? Color? I know absolutely nothing about chihuahuas except what I have read online. Thats actually true about me wih all animals....Ill learn though she is worth it. 

She keeps it seems like hiccuping but i think its actually heeving. They said she might throw up from the meds does that sound right?

Also is there any way of looking at her and telling how old she is? the vet that I don't trust said she is probably 6-7 but she can't tell for sure because of how bad the teeth were. There are 3 or 4 vets at the place I go so she luckly wasnt the one that did the spaying.

Here is before the bath.
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/17/27041762.jpg

After the bath (a couple days after)
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5062/ab1j.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/3936/ab2ci.jpg

after getting spayed still loaded from the procedure =(
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/986/51189262.jpg

Her ear. This is a picture from when i first got her. Hair is starting to grow back though its not actually this bad anymore.
http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8908/ear.jpg


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

she is absolutely adorable, how lucky are you that she just walked right into your life (literally!!) and she is so lucky to have been saved by you also. you're doing a great job! she looks full chihuahua to me, but you never know! either way, she is just the cutest, the way she's posing with her little paws in the second picture!! 

i bet what you think is a hiccup is heaving, my boy bam is quite prone to throwing up when his stomach is too empty (usually in teh mornings, we give him snacks at night to remedy this) and he does this heave that sounds like a hiccup for a couple seconds before he actually throws up, so i know what you're talking about. good luck and post more pics for us!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

She's really cute! She looks full Chihuahua to me as well. I would guess that she's definitely an adult Chi but you can't tell really by looking at pictures an exact age. She looks very happy to be with you though!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job on taking in this homeless dog. I only rescue dogs from animal shelters because I love giving them a new and very spoiled life. I have found a lot of stray dogs, but our home was already full of dogs whenever I found one so I could never keep them. You and your new dog are very lucky.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, she looks like a different girl in the before bath, after bath pictures..lol You are doing a wonderful job caring for her.. I am so thankful she found you, and I am sure she will bring lots of joy to your life.. She definitely looks full chi to me. Please keep us updated on how you two are doing.. Deb


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww she is so cute. I am so happy she found you - you are a wonderful person for taking such great care of her! Glad that her surgery went well and that bad tooth fell out. She looks full chi to me as well. I can't wait to hear more about her and how she is settling in and of course lots and lots of more pictures. There is no such thing as too many Chi pictures on this board!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for taking her in, she is a cutie. As for color, she looks either cream or light tan to me. It's easier to tell in a sunlight picture, my flash tends to turn my cream boy looking red. She definitely looks full chi to me. And she's an adult, though to try to tell exactly how old is hard.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sweet.She looks like 6-7 is about the right age.She is a cutie.I would say she is a red or rust color.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww she is such a cutie!! Looks full chi to me as well, hope she is doing ok after her spay.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello and welcome to chi ppl. She is adorable, totally different after the bath. I am glad you found her are taking such good care of her. They are the sweetest breed aren't they. I live in Bremerton so not to far away. I am on my way tro Tacome tomorrow for a Dr appt. We also have an American Staffordshire Terrier, a very sweet old guy who loves Zoey.


----------



## echo (Jul 14, 2010)

She is doing better today. They loaded her up on pain meds yesterday so she was looking like a little junkie dog haha. But now she is more alert still sore and wont go up or down stairs. She had two incisions though...Once she is more back to her normal self again I will take a few more pictures and send them your way. Thanks again to everyone who posted. She says thank you also


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah shes just adorable, well done for all your doing, they steal your heart, dont they


----------



## echo (Jul 14, 2010)

She is doing better every morning. I woke up this morning (friday 7/16 my posts usually take about a day to show up) to her licking my face and tail wagging. Only problem now is she is starting to lick at her scars. I was told that we should try and not let her do that because it could cause them to open. Besides putting a cone on her head is there anything else I can do? He stitches are internal so do I even need to worry about it?



*edit* of course when I put down that it takes awhile to go through it automatically posts.... haha


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Fooey spray taste awful. It's made from bitter grapefruit skins. I can't get that stuff off my hands even after washing so it's strong. Once in a while some dogs like the taste.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

She is a lovely girl. Lola and Lolita are great names! She looks like a Carmela to me


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the group! Thank you so much for taking her in, she is so cute. I'm really glad that she found someone as caring as you to look after her. I love the name Lola. 

Have you decided which name you are going to call her yet?

I can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Aaraon you are so good to take her in and take such good care of her! She is such a little beauty, and will be such a good companion for you! Keep us posted on how she's doing, and take lots of pictures! We love to see all the little Chis out there!

I think Lola is a lovely name, do let us know what you've decided to name her.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So glad she is doing good.Would love to see more pics.


----------



## echo (Jul 14, 2010)

OK sorry for going AWOL for a bit. Lola is doing great now. Her ears have all the fur back she is happy, Gaining weight, and has only barked twice and the second time i think she scared herself. She has what I think is bad luxating patella (spelling?) I have read to get something with glucosamine but I dont know what to get that she will eat =( she is a stubborn eater just like me haha. I cant really afford to make homemade food for her so I have been giving her Natures Recipe and she eats a little but I think she should be eating more. Anyways thank you everyone who responded about a month ago. I will upload some more pictures in the next day or two.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

look forward to more pictures of her, i love the name Lola.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Woah she was a completely different colour after the bath wasn't she :O ! I'm so glad she is in a loving home with you now!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She's a doll!!! And..a very lucky girl to have found you. She knew what driveway to walk up, lol. 
Good Luck! :cheer:


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The air-licking could be because her teeth are bothering her and/or her stuffy nose. She might be trying to mouth-breath because of the stuffy nose & the air-licking is a form of cleaning her dripping/blocked nose. She sounds like she's miserable, but you got it under control. You could use baby shampoo for her dandruff or the vet usually carries a quality moisturizing shampoo.
You mentioned she looked swollen & I have to agree with the other post that she may have just had a litter by c-section. Good luck & can't wait to see pics.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Glad she is doing better! Can't wait to see new pics of her :cheer:


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

I just took in a little chi boy and he wasn't eating either. We started feeding him Honest Kitchen. We love it. We've fed it for about a week and he is already looking better, more energetic and happy. You can find out a lot about it on this site, and it really isn't that expensive because of the dehydration process and the amount of food chis need to eat. We went to the pet store and they gave us a sample to try out for free. 

Good luck with everything, I know how you feel, I took in my chi as my first dog as well. You seem to be doing great. I know I wouldn't trade my baby for anything, they grow on you so fast!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank heavens it was you that found her and have given her a good home and future. I dion't hink much of the vet you took her to and would go and see a different one fo ra better opinion.

I agree that if she has an infection to wait til this is cleared before surgery as surgery can leave a dog weak and if she has an infection it will hit her hard.

Don't worry about treats that is a human thing.. mine love some treats and not others, mine won't touch apples, carrots or banana's where as other Chi's love them.

It doesn't sound normal to me that her hair is falling as you say, that is usually a skin condition that causes that.

Again go and see another vet. 

Sounds like you are doing great and that little girl is gonna love you


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Just read a few more posts and seen you have had her spayed, hoping all is well and that she is thriving.

I can't get over how dark she was and than how she lightened up after her bath.

Looking at the photo's she does not look young, I immediately thought she was an older Chi and she has a beautiful face, already looking at her she seems like she is comfortable with you and happy.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome...she may yet find her chihuahua voice the more comfortable she feels...sometimes it takes a long time...Sassy's been with us over a year and still not doing some things...she has slowly found her voice, but we don't hear it very often.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww its soo nice of you to take her in...id love to see some pics of her...id defo go to another vet...let us no how she gets on..


----------

